# Problémes connexion Numericable avec macbook



## michkono (8 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
je désespère, je ne trouve pas de réponse précise à mon problème de connexion.

je viens de changer de modem chez Numéricable, un 100 Mo au lieu de 30 Mo, j'étais éliglble au 100Mo...bref je me connecte en wifi, et depuis le changement j'ai un débit ultra variable et surtout beaucoup de sites ne sont plus accessibles, firefox ne trouve pas les sites, adresse introuvables, délais dépassés..etc. même chose sur mon iphone (connecté sur mon modem)...

j'ai testé les sites ailleurs au boulot, et tout est accessibles sans problème...

savez vous de quoi il s'agit ?
problème DNS ?

j'ai un macbook pro 2,4 - modem netgear 100Mo

D'avance un grand merci....

G.


----------



## tsss (8 Mars 2010)

michkono a dit:


> .
> problème DNS ?
> ..



Possible, les DNS de numericable sont connus pour être "pourris" 

Essaie en utilisant Opendns, il d'utiliser les dns suivant :

208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220


----------



## michkono (8 Mars 2010)

merci !
c'est peut etre une connerie mais est ce que ca va diminuer mon débit ?
encore merci 
g.


----------



## tsss (8 Mars 2010)

non pas du tout, la résolution de nom (dns) et le débit son deux choses bien distinct


----------



## michkono (8 Mars 2010)

un grand merci !!
G.L


----------



## Sly54 (8 Mars 2010)

Si tu pouvais nous tenir au courant si les débits s'améliorent, ça serait cool et ça servirait à tous


----------



## michkono (11 Mars 2010)

Salut, 
en fait j'ai essaye de changer les DNS et toujours la même galère.... certains sites sont accessible d'autre non.....je n'y comprend rien et le service technique de numéricable a été sublime de connerie...ah vous avez un mac !!! là ca ne rentre plus dans nos obligations de contrat.... ????!!!!!! je peux vous passer un service spécialisé mac qui vous facturera 18 euros l'intervention....j'

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h16 ----------

... fin du message...
j'ai cru rêvé !!!!! je les ai envoyé se faire voir...bref, qqn aurait une autre explication....un grand merci...au fait ca marche parfaitement qd je change de modem et que je rebranche l'ancien (30 mega), il me semble que les nouveaux ont une IP fixe alors que les anciens ont une IP qui change a chaque connexion...qqn sait si ca peut avoir une influence ???

Un grand merci pour vos lumieres....

G.L


----------



## B.P (17 Avril 2010)

Salut michkono,

J'ai exactement les mêmes soucis en ce moment avec numéricable. Pas d'accès à certains sites (exemple la page pour se logguer sur MSN) , et d'autres qui rament.

J'ai aussi un pc , même problème.

Quand je me connecte sur le wifi du voisin (free), plus aucun problème!!

Si je passe par un proxy, plus de problème!


Je ne sais plus comment faire.

Michkono, as tu pu t'en sortir?

merci


----------



## sforestier (10 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de changer de modem chez Numéricable et suis passée d'un vieux Thomson qui fonctionnait très bien à un modem castlenet cbv734ew 100 mégas qui choppe internet quand il y pense. Je réussi par moments à me connecter via Wifi. Je n'ai jamais réussi par Ethernet!

Cela fait 15 jours que ça dure. J'ai eu le SAV Numéricable qui à chaque fois me dit que cela vient du Mac. 2 techniciens sont passés, ont fait des test avec un PC : idem. On m'a fait changer de modem et j'ai les mêmes problèmes!
J'ai un MacBook Pro, je suis sous Mac OS Léopard 10.6.4 et mon ordi marche très bien, ailleurs!

Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis intéressée. Est-ce que c'est lié aux modems que proposent Numéricable?

Par ailleurs, j'ai un autre souci, quand je suis sur une page web (safari, firefow, google chrome) il arrive régulièrement qu'en navigant la page saute et que je me retrouve sur une page blanche.
Quelqu'un a une idée?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Juillet 2010)

sforestier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de changer de modem chez Numéricable et suis passée d'un vieux Thomson qui fonctionnait très bien à un modem castlenet cbv734ew 100 mégas qui choppe internet quand il y pense. Je réussi par moments à me connecter via Wifi. Je n'ai jamais réussi par Ethernet!
> Cela fait 15 jours que ça dure. J'ai eu le SAV Numéricable qui à chaque fois me dit que cela vient du Mac. 2 techniciens sont passés, ont fait des test avec un PC : idem. On m'a fait changer de modem et j'ai les mêmes problèmes!
> J'ai un MacBook Pro, je suis sous Mac OS Léopard 10.6.4 et mon ordi marche très bien, ailleurs!
> ...



J'ai le même modem routeur CastleNet que le tien mais j'ai un débit que de 30 méga. C'est déjà un excellent débit. J'en suis à mon troisième modem le premier avec 512 kbit/s, le second un Thomson avec 6 Méga.
Je suis très content de Numericable que ce soit pour internet, pour le tétéphone et la TV.

Pour ton pb, as-tu activé le parefeu de Snow Leopoard ? 
Puis pour le modem routeur, il y a des réglages à faire et notamment pour la sécurité.
J'ai gardé mon manuel du Thomson et il m'a servi pour le CastleNet en complément de la notice donnée par Numericable.
Il faut aussi s'aider du site de Numericable. 
Voilà des liens qui peuvent t'aider:

assistance internet:

http://assistance.numericable.fr/

accès à l'interface du modem routeur:

http://assistance.numericable.fr/article432.html

Il faut configurer le firewall ou parefeu du modem-routeur et régler également la sécurité pour le wiFi ou airport (c'est la même chose). J'ai un identifiant et un password pour le modem routeur différents de ceux donnés par défaut. Et je change régulièrement ceux-ci.
Tu peux avec le castlenet soit avoir le wifi soit ethernet. Il suffit de désactiver le wifi si tu veux qu'ethernet. Je suis en ethernet personnellement.

Je n'ai plus que Safari comme navigateur. Je te conseille de faire comme moi et de désinstaller les 2 autres navigateurs que tu as. Car ceux-ci sont moins mis à jour que le navigateur d'Apple. D'où des pbs de sécurité et de fiabilité.


----------

